# Quilt I bought for $2.00



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

at a yard sale. It's all hand stitched.
Do you know if this quilt top has a name?

View attachment 46963


View attachment 46964


close up of the stitching.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

My knee jerk reaction is Irish Chain or some variation of it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

I am no help with a name. But it is beautiful and that's an amazing deal! I can't believe how little some people value this kind of work.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I found a lattice Irish chain of quilters cache that looked similar


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

And my first thought was some Irish Chain...there are lots of varieties.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I'll chime in as another whose first thought was Irish Chain of some sort.

Nice find. Only $2.00. Wow.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

kind of sad, someone put all that work into it, and someone else saw no value beautiful quilt..


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

It's beautiful, did the cleaners do a good job with it?


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I think it is an Triple Irish Chain. 

Whatever it is called, it sure is pretty.

Whoever sold it didn't know what a treasure they had.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

> kind of sad, someone put all that work into it, and someone else saw no value beautiful quilt.


Very true. However, it was stuffed in a plastic trash bag in the bottom of a closet with cat urine on it in the owners house.
So I rescued it, and now it has a home where it will be loved and admired. It's all good! 
Yes the cleaners did a very good job! Now i have to wait for the chemical smell to air out of it. 
I will go with a version of irish chain for what kind it is then. Thanks!


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

What a steal. That's what I call being in the right place at the right time! The cat urine worked in your favor.:happy2:


----------

